# Sirius and DISH equipment



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

There used to be a DISH branded Sirius receiver that could be purchased to use with the SIrius channels available from DISH. Anyone aware of those? Are they still available? Couldn't find anything about them anywhere.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Buy it if you want, but I would wait to see what happens with the Sirius/XM merger. Check the threads and news re: that. New receivers are allegedly going to have the ability to pick up XM & Sirius channels. There's also speculation (aka rumors) that some channels will be consolidated, eliminated, whatever. I would wait until all the dust settles to see what's out there after it's all said/done.

I believe this is what you were looking for:
http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=ProductAsset&cid=1099929353944


----------

